# A+ Slingshot Jackalope



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've purchased a Jackalope, the EZ release in Multiplex, tapered wooden cones for flat band conversion and an additional 50lb arrow bands.

The Jackalope is the only commercial wooden slingshot availaible on order from A+ slingshot USA. The frame is easily dis-assembled and assembled within a pull and tuck. The slingshot is designed to shoot arrow and ammo on the same frame with a swap of the rotating head which reflets an intelligent design by Craftman Perry Adkisson.

The new frame is a tad longer which allows more clearance between the support head and the handle. Also comes with a free camo Bag and a spectra pull device for easy band replacement. Signed, stamped and numbered the giving the frame a unique and original product.

I tried the slingshot yesterday with flat bands shooting double 30-25 TBG with 12mm lead which was easy to shoot and the lead flew fast. With the extra extension and wrist brace, give stability and power in the draw hence providing more power from the shoot. Just a flick over, I was shooting arrows with the 35# pull draw, the EZ release just make it comfortable to draw the arrow to 28 inches. I shot a few 25in and 28in arrow which was flying at satisfactory speed, A shorter banfs would probably bring the bands to 40lb and shoot faster.

A pleased customer and worth the money if you look at the level of craftmanship and precision adjustment the Jackalope has. The conversion to flats is easy and can be readily adjusted with a pull. Perry also offer different bands options ranging from light tubes to multiple TBG bands per sides.

Worth mentioning is when you buy a product you also get top class customer service. I must have exchange many emails before and after purchasing the Jackalope and all the time with a prompt reply.

It's not the first time I'm buying from A+ Slingshot you buy quality product with a genuine design.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

A picture of the frame and accesories.

http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=18550533


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a nice setup buddy!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great review on our JACKALOPE Slingbow/ Slingshot!!! 
Enjoy and keep in touch!!!
Best as always,
Perry (A+)


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks again Perry. Hopefully I'll get some hunting done as soon as I get some suitable arrows and broadhead.

After a few shot I find the 35# band fairly easy to draw and shoot. I tried the 50lb bands today and they are powerful! I am positive that the flat bands with 50lb pull will be some serious business and put the Jackalope among the fastest in the commercial slingbow category with a 300gr arrow over 200fps. Your recent video already shows sone serious power with the 40lb tubes and 50lb flats.

I'll contact you in the comming weeks for a set of flats just after sorting some arrows.


----------

